# Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k



## sykes1337 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

Hallo!

Da ich plane, am Donnerstag zusammen mit dem Coffee-Lake Release einen PC zusammen zu stellen, wollte ich fragen, welchen Kühler Ihr mir für den i5 8600k zum übertakten empfehlen würdet.
Dieser ist zwar noch nicht draußen, jedoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, da es viele Kühler im 45€ Bereich gibt (Brocken 3,  Thermalright Macho, Scythe Mugen, Matterhorn etc)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Spexxos (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

Den Olymp würde ich vorschlagen. Mit das Beste was du im Bereich Luftkühlung erwarten kannst.

EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sykes1337 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

Bei den geleakten Benchmarks soll der 8600k angeblich auf 5.1GHZ übertaktet worden sein, (Ob's stimmt oder fake ist sei mal dahin gestellt) auf wie viel GHZ sollte man den 8600k mit dem Olymp ungefähr übertakten können? (Sind jetzt nur Spekulationen)


----------



## matti30 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

ich würd da erst mal Tests abwarten und danach das Zeuchs kaufen. Dann kann man noch immer einen entsprechenden Kühler kaufen. Jetzt schon für was planen, was man noch nicht hat, halte ich für quatsch. 

Alternativ würde ich den NH-U12S vorschlagen. Kostet zwar bissl mehr als 45€, hat dafür aber auch eine gute Kühlleistung, eine kinderleichte Montage, einen guten Lüfter usw.


----------



## Spexxos (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

Konkrete Zahlen kann ich dir nicht nennen. Das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab: Kühlung, Chipgüte, geköpft, Mainboard, Netzteil etc...  5.1 halte ich für machbar bei manchen Chips, das wird aber nicht die Norm sein. Auch bei dieser Generation gehe ich davon aus, das du bei einem ungeköpften Retail-Chip mit Luftkühlung sehr warscheinlich zuerst in die Temperaturgrenze rennen wirst. Alles andere müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## KnSN (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

Gruß sykes1337! 

Die normale Charge, jene in 90% resultiert und welche Du als Otto-Normalverbraucher im Handel erwischst, packt nicht ansatzweise etwas dergleichen. Was die Tester und Reviewer vorführen, das sind die High-Efficiency-Modelle, welche der Hersteller bewusst an ausgesuchte Lieferanten herausgibt, denn von deren Resultaten hängt das Image eines solchen Produktes ab! 

Orientiere Dich bestenfalls gen 4.8 GHz, mit Ernüchterung gen 4.6 GHz für eine vergleichsweise hohe Vcore! Das heißt im Falle von einer guten Charge aber nicht, dass an den Rectifiern des CPU Voltage Regulator Module ein zu sparen ist, denn diese sind maßgeblich für das Resultat verantwortlich, nicht nur auf kurzfristig, sondern vor allen auf mittel- bis langfristig! Ein Overclocking-Resultat, welches das Mainboard nur für wenige Tage liefern kann, ist am Ende des Tages keinen Pfifferling wert, wenn man den Leistungsgefälle von dem Mainboard und dem Prozessor wegen für die gleichgroße Spannung ein paar Takte herunter muss.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

gehen wir mal davon aus das 8600k nicht verlötet ist und immer noch die miese Intel-Paste wie immer drauf hat....ist es fast egal welchen Kühler man in der Preisklasse kauft


----------



## maria7 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kühler für kommenden i5 8600k*

ich würde Gamaxx vorschlagen, aber ab 400 serien


----------

